# Localisation iCloud : comment supprimer appareil vendu?



## stéphane83 (20 Novembre 2012)

Salut,
J'ai vendu un iMac et dans localiser mon iPhone sur iCloud l'iMac apparaît toujours en grisé avec comme information : "déconnecté, service de localisation désactivé"( évidemment comme je l'ai formaté et vendu )
Bref, sur l'application il est possible de supprimer les appareils qui sont hors ligne mais concernant l'iMac déconnecté je n'arrive pas à le supprimer.
Avez vous une idée?
Ou bien cette action est elle possible sur un navigateur via iCloud.com directement?
Merci.


----------



## andr3 (20 Novembre 2012)

Tu dois retirer l'appareil via ta session sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Novembre 2012)

andr3 a dit:


> Tu dois retirer l'appareil via ta session sur le site d'Apple.



D'accord il faut que je procède sur un navigateur alors ok merci.


----------



## stéphane83 (2 Décembre 2012)

Je fais remonter ce sujet car je ne suis toujours pas parvenu à supprimer de ma liste l'iMac vendu il y à plus de deux semaines dans localiser mon iPhone.
En effet, mon imac apparaît "déconnecté service de localisation désactivé".
Ce statut ne permet pas de supprimer l'appareil car indirectement en attente d'être une nouvelle fois localisé je pense.
J'aurais dû le supprimer de la liste avant de vendre l'appareil.
Bref, le fait est qu'il apparaît toujours.
Dois je contacter le support Apple afin de leur faire part de ce problème?


----------

